# Cicp



## DT4EMS (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone have any experience yet with the CICP Course?


We are looking at hosting one because I head when it is completed you test for both Certified Flight Paramedic and Certified Intensive Care Paramedic. It is supposed to be more difficult than CCEMT-P.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 10, 2006)

I've never heard of a CICP certification, nor would the certification hold any true meaning. "Critical Care Paramedic" and "Flight Paramedic" I could understand, but an "Intensive Care Paramedic"? No need..............

I will say that the FP-C exam is considerably harder than the CCEMT-P exam, but you also cram for it unlike CCEMT-P which is taught over several weeks..


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 10, 2006)

I attempted to get further information on this course, and e-mailed the director and was never given anything except that where it was located and at that time one had to go to there facility... including clinicals.Very vagus on information. It appeared to be similar to a military type corpsman training. I could never get the costs, whom accredits, etc.

I know there are a few of us attempting to start a true CCP program, hopefully for it to be taught at a collegiate level over a period of 6- 8 weeks with associated clinicals. Bledsoe, and several others are currently attempting to design testing through the FLP, so a true level of CCP (please notice no EMT wording) will be established. This is defnitely not associated or similar to the Maryland's CCEMT/P (now known as Critical Care Emergency Medical Transport Program hence ccemt/p stands for). 

If you have any further information or able to obtain further information, I am definitely interested, please I.M. me  

Thanks 

R/r 911


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 11, 2006)

I can tell you they guy named Mike Morrow has sent me a bunch of info on it. Since West PLains is the home of Air Evac I am trying to see if their education department would like to co-host it with us.

Here is a brief description (Rid I am trying to find the full document I had to email to you) :

Certified Intensive Care Paramedic®
(CICP™)

Program Description

BACKGROUND
The Certified Intensive Care Paramedic® program was established by the Cleveland Clinic Health System-Western Region, EMS Academy, Division of Critical Care Education.


The primary goal in the curriculum development was to provide Paramedics, and other healthcare providers, with the required knowledge, and skills, base to provide patient care at the critical care level. Currently, there is not an education program available that meets this specific objective.


The goal is to establish the CICP™ program as a national standard of education, and training, for those seeking to elevate their knowledge to the critical care level.


Sources utilized for curriculum development information included:
• Association for Air Medical Services (AAMS)
• National Flight Paramedic Association (NFPA)
• Board of Critical Care Transport Paramedic Certification (BCCTPC)
• Air and Surface Transport Nurses Association (ASTNA)
• Air Medical Physicians Association (AMPA)
• United States Army-School of Aviation Medicine-Ft. Rucker, AL
• Society for Critical Care Medicine


COURSE DESCRIPTION


The CICP program is broken into three components
• Pre-course
• Classroom
• Clinical / Competencies


* Pre-course Component

The pre-course is available to students in two formats:

Web-based
Written by the Association of Air Medical Services (AAMS), the entire pre-course component, “Guidelines for Air Medical Crew Education’” utilizes a web-based learning system (Blackboard) that the student is required to complete prior to the start of the classroom portion of the program.


There will be a fundamental knowledge verification examination covering the pre-course material on the first day of the program.


The information provided in each of the pre-course chapters takes the student from a (potential) zero knowledge base, to a thorough understanding of the topic at the basic level, and prepares them to attend the classroom component to elevate their understanding to the advanced level.


As the student completes each chapter, they should complete the associated quiz to evaluate their understanding of the material in the chapter.


The pre-course becomes available 90 days prior to the scheduled start date of the program offering. Students are able to access the pre-course upon confirmation of their registration.


As we have tied a database to the Blackboard program, the CICP™ Coordinator will have access to all of the information for each student available as the student enters the classroom component of the program. This information will allow the Coordinator to identify strength, and weakness, areas for each student.


It also serves as QI marker for us to maintain the information quality within each chapter.


Textbook

The entire web-based program is also available in the textbook format for those students that do not have high-speed internet access available. The quizzes for each chapter, including the answer key for each chapter, are included. The student would take the chapter quiz, following completed reading, and self-grade the quiz. A reference for each question is provided for review.


There will be a fundamental knowledge verification examination covering the pre-course material on the first day of the program.


* Classroom Component

The classroom component consists of 96 hours of lecture, and lab, instruction. Each topic in the program is expanded to provide the advanced level information required to successfully complete the classroom component of the CICP™ program, and provide the knowledge base required for the final written examination, and the skills competency exam.


Students are assigned additional readings, and quizzes, following each of the topics, to reinforce the concepts, and understanding, of the information covered. These will be provided to the student via the Blackboard format.


Each topic contained in the CICP™ program is authored by nationally recognized medical professionals with a strong working knowledge of the information provided as it relates to their discipline in the critical care setting.


Each lecture is reviewed either by an Attending Physician, Fellow, Critical Care Nurse, and/or a Critical Care Paramedic.

Finally the lectures are reviewed by the CICP™ Medical Director, Dr. Richard Treat.


* Clinical Component

Obtaining theoretical knowledge in a particular area of medicine is not a sufficient marker to perform invasive procedures on critically ill, or injured, patients. To that, each student is required to complete 64 clinical hours.


The clinical time allows the student to observe / assist / perform procedures that are practiced in the critical care, or critical care transport, setting.


Students may choose a hospital, or critical care transport system, in their area that contracts with the CCHS-WR, and agrees to provide a preceptor for the student during the clinical component of the program. The preceptor will be required to complete all required clinical competency forms, and return them to CCHS for verification of completion of the clinical skills objectives.


Students attending the CICP™ program in Cleveland will be scheduled their clinical time in various Intensive Care Units throughout the Cleveland Clinic Health System, and will have the opportunity to work with some of the worlds leading specialists in medicine today. Critical Care Transport time will also be provided as a rotation.


Each student entering the clinical component of the CICP™ program is required to carry individual liability insurance. Documentation verifying liability coverage must be provided PRIOR to initiating clinical time.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 11, 2006)

Spent many weeks every month, at W. Plains with Collin and Robbie. Sounds good, this is the same program I had contacted them last year when I read about it on another EMS forum. At that time, the only information was that you had to attend there... 

I am looking for something like this to present to the local service, involving more in-depth than the Maryland's CCEMT/P course. I am very disappointed from their recent grad's and classes.. seems they have too diluted courses down, like other organizations. 

Yeah just e-mail me or i.m. me, if you get any other info.

I would appreciate it.. thanks again

R/r 911


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 11, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:
			
		

> Spent many weeks every month, at W. Plains with Collin and Robbie. Sounds good, this is the same program I had contacted them last year when I read about it on another EMS forum. At that time, the only information was that you had to attend there...
> 
> I am looking for something like this to present to the local service, involving more in-depth than the Maryland's CCEMT/P course. I am very disappointed from their recent grad's and classes.. seems they have too diluted courses down, like other organizations.
> 
> ...




You got mail! The CCEMT-P course around here has terrible reputation after the last few classes. CICP is really supposed to be kicking it up a notch.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 11, 2006)

I think that CCEMT-P is as good as the instructors who teach it. Mike was one of my instructors and I found the course overall to be very thorough and intense (with the exception of the ventilation / perfusion lecture, was as bad as if a first responder taught it!) I too have seen some CCEMT-P course grads that really has me questioning the course content and I wonder if this new offering is partly due to Mike's frustration or relations with UMBC..........

DT4EMS - Good luck getting AEL to host this with you. In light of current clinical changes, monthly 3 week new hire academies, base supervisor training, and the upcoming CAMTS process I doubt the academy staff will have time to help you out. Its worth a try though............


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 12, 2006)

Flight-LP

Yeah, I feel their pain. I don't need anything from their instructors. The idea was to give them a PR opportunity. We can offer the location and Mike Morrow will handle bringing in all of their instructors.

I know a lot of AEL medics. Some, like myself could truly benefit from attending a course like CICP.

Was Mike Morrow one of your CCEMT-P Instructors? Is that the Mike you meant?


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes, he was one of my CCEMT-P instructors. Great guy, definately knows his business..............


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 12, 2006)

Flight-LP said:
			
		

> Yes, he was one of my CCEMT-P instructors. Great guy, definately knows his business..............



Awesome!! Yeah, he is the one that is running the CICP Program that we will bring here.


----------

